# Sky Blue Now Available @ Oberon!



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I didn't see this posted yet, but I was looking at journals and I just saw the Large Pond Journal in Sky Blue! It's beautiful! I am ordering right now!

ETA: Looks like there are only a few offerings in the Sky Blue, although one of them is the ROH in the 6X9 journal. I don't see any Kindle Covers yet.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Roof of Heaven and Triskellion Knot are showing that beautiful blue too. Nice!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=191


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. Wow for sure.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Acanthus Leaf and Ginkgo are both also available in Sky Blue!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope they offer these in the K2 covers soon. Well, maybe not to soon. I just got mine and I don't need another yet.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmm... Hokusai Wave doesn't have "Sky Blue" available as a color option, but it does list "Navy" twice. I wonder if one of those is supposed to say "Sky Blue."

No sky blue for Seaside, still.  I hope that changes! The journals that _are_ shown in sky blue look so beautiful!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I want a DX cover in Gingko leaf. I dreamed about it last night in red...

L


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

SKY BLUE OK I'm hyperventilating............................ SKY BLUE has been spotted............... Can't be much longer before ROH for K1s will be offered in SKY BLUE , right??

SKY BLUE
SKY BLUE
SKY BLUE
SKY BLUE

I'm fighting the urge to drop an email to Oberon, but my calmer side is telling me to give them time to get everything updated with SKY BLUE color choice.

In case anyone missed it Oberon is now offering a SKY BLUE color choice in some items.

OK, breath, slowly in and out................... OK I'm better now.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That Triskellian Knot is lovely.  Too bad that's not a K2 cover!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, did you see this on http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindleInfo1.php



> *The Oberon Kindle button selection: *
> 
> The button for the Kindle cover is very different in construction from our journal buttons so they aren't interchangeable. The Kindle button has a much lower profile and attaches differently so that the body of the Kindle is protected.
> 
> It took us years to build up our current offerings of journal buttons. We are working on creating similar buttons that you see on the journals for the Kindle covers but it could take weeks or months as they have to be hand carved for mold making purposes and this takes time and money. We hope to have this project completed sooner rather than later! Please note though that, due to the secure way we attach the buttons we cannot change an your button on an existing Kindle cover.


Betsy


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

[doing happy dance] Yay!!! That blue is beautiful...i can't wait...do you think they are waiting to post the k2 covers in the off chance that they will make them available with the new buttons? I received an email from Oberon not too long ago that hinted at a really big secret about the buttons...hmmm....


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I keep seeing references to when Oberon will start selling "K2 covers" in sky blue -- is this just because most of you own Kindle 2s, or do we have confirmation somewhere that Oberon won't be offering their first-generation Kindle covers in sky blue?    I'd imagine it's the former, but I would just write "Kindle covers" if that were the case, so I'm curious...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

jesspark said:


> I keep seeing references to when Oberon will start selling "K2 covers" in sky blue -- is this just because most of you own Kindle 2s, or do we have confirmation somewhere that Oberon won't be offering their first-generation Kindle covers in sky blue?  I'd imagine it's the former, but I would just write "Kindle covers" if that were the case, so I'm curious...


I would assume they will be offering kk covers in sky blue, also, but I have not ever confirmed that with Oberon since now that my hubby has my old kk, he won't be asking for any sky blue covers  at least i don't think he will...hmmm...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was just looking at the journals Wed. night but didn't see this.  Will take a look at it now.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have to say, the sky blue in those pictures is very different from the peacock blue cover that Patrizia received as a gift. I wouldn't call that color sky blue, actually. It looks more indigo to me. Whatever, I like it. I'm not a turquoise sort of person and I think this is a much prettier blue.

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

They just decided to let it go this week.. they will start producing them on June 13, also take a look at the new buttons which will be out that day as well.. I just put a post up regarding it!

I am not sure the color I had will be duplicated.  I have not seen the actual shade yet.  They are also going to offer some things for the DX and have a few really great items in the works down the road.  They are in the process of updating some of the info but the actual sale date on these is as mentioned, June 13 (unless they change it again.. LOL)


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

It's really pretty, but looks different from Patrizia's blue cover.  I am SO in the doghouse for buying so many accessories for Tyrella, that I just cannot, cannot, will not buy yet.  I have to save up for anything else... Sigh, the love of beauty...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am getting a DX (it arrives next week) and eagerly thinking about which Oberon cover I will get for it.

L


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> That Triskellian Knot is lovely. Too bad that's not a K2 cover!


I really like that one too!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

The sky blue looks different from Patrizia's cover, but their pictures always look different from owner pics so who knows.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh my! I love that color. I want one, but since I have a journal cover, Creekbed Maple, in sadle, I want a Kindle 2 cover in that blue. Then I will use my journal cover as a real journal... maybe! I find the journal cover plus the amazon cover on the Kindle2 to be just too heavy together for my liking when I am out and about. (I carry it of course in my Borsa Bella travel bags and purses).
  Kdawna


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the blue.  I'm hoping they use it with a new design that's not available as a Kindle cover now instead of just using it with a design that is already available.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

kevin

they are not going to offer it in a new design as of yet.. on Friday four new K2 covers will be out in the blue.  along with a new button design, they are also offering it for the DX as well,


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> kevin
> 
> they are not going to offer it in a new design as of yet.. on Friday four new K2 covers will be out in the blue. along with a new button design, they are also offering it for the DX as well,


Thanks. Please beg on my behalf to get them to do the "greenman" design in that blue.  At least get it on a list and keep track to see if there are enough requests to justify doing it. I have it as a purple journal, but I would love to have it in a Kindle 2 cover (I really don't even care what color it was in as long as it was a K2 cover). I have the wave in navy and the forest in green but I can hope for the "greenman" design (in any color).


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice color addition.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am actually keeping a list so I will pass it along

Here is the note I posted for you guys and there is a linke at the bottom if you want to see the entire post 

This time we also plan to introduce our new Sky Blue color on four images: Roof of Heaven, The Wave, Pond and Butterfly. Due to popular demand we will offer two new images in July: Ginkgo Leaf and Hummingbird and since we now have the Sky Blue leather to work with
will revert back to our original Pond journal image (froggie included) replacing the Dragonfly Pond .

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9489.0.html


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

actually that peacock journal and the da Vinci journal are very nice.  The button on the da Vinci journal really makes it stand out.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Will the Hummingbird be offered in the new sky blue?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

its a good question.. I will find out but right now I know those are the four they are working with


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Patrizia, from what they've told you, it sounds as if they aren't planning on having any new designs or the sky blue for K1.  I probably wouldn't buy sky blue anyway, but if they had peacock blue, I'd be very interested.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I think the sky blue in the pond journal cover (  as a kindle cover of course ) would look great with the decal girl Bayou Sunset skin.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry.. no changes in the K1 line as of now... just concentrating on the K2 and the DX.. but I can ask if you like


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Yikes -- so the new color won't be available for the K1 covers?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Many of the K1 users are still accessory buyers.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Many of the K1 users are still accessory buyers.


Absolutely! I love Oberon's products, but I'm not getting a K2 just so I can continue buying covers from them.  If Oberon's not planning on updating their first-generation Kindle catalog, I guess my bank account will be happier, at least...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

> since we now have the Sky Blue leather to work with
> will revert back to our original Pond journal image (froggie included) replacing the Dragonfly Pond


WOOT! That was the pond one I wanted. I missed that part in the other thread that it would be the original pond. I guess now I just have to hope decal girl makes the k2 only skin I want for the DX.

That or I revert back to my other idea of a custom skin, hadn't figured out a cover for it though.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I think the K1 updates are just alot right now.. its not impossible I would guess but there is not the demand for it, with the K2 and the DX and they are a small company (less then 10 employees that do it all) they are putting the focus on those items since they are the highest sales.. but I will ASK if its ever a possibility.. it never hurts to ask  and fill you guys in.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I think the K1 updates are just alot right now.. its not impossible I would guess but there is not the demand for it, with the K2 and the DX and they are a small company (less then 10 employees that do it all) they are putting the focus on those items since they are the highest sales.. but I will ASK if its ever a possibility.. it never hurts to ask  and fill you guys in.


Oberon uses the same plates to produce the K1 and K2 covers, right? And they make each order as it comes in?

If the answer to both questions is "yes," I'd really be scratching my head if Oberon decided to continue expanding the K2's catalog but stop updating the K1's. Given that there wouldn't be extra work involved (beyond updating the website for any new designs) or extra money being spent (since they make each item "to order" rather than producing a large number at one time), choosing to abandon the K1 just wouldn't make any sense. I'm going to be really disappointed if this is the case -- but I do appreciate you finding out for us, Patrizia!  We're so lucky to have you here to let us know what's going on with Oberon!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I know I've mentioned it in other threads, but a sky blue Seaside for K2 would go RIGHT into my shopping cart if it was available


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

jessPark
Thanks for the kind words !

I have GREAT news for you.

just wanted you to know.. talked to Becca a few minutes ago.. THEY ARE GOING TO DO THE DESIGNS FOR THE K1 (yeah).. they decided there were still many K1 owners out there.. !!

I wanted to hunt you down and let you know this ..  So the blue designs will be on the K1 as well as the Ginko in red and in fern with the new buttons and everything should be up on Friday!!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

akjak

I can't really go into it but they are working on some reallly interesting options for the fall or early winter.. so its not Impossible.. but it may be just a little while longer


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

What a pretty color the sky blue is.  I try to stay away from the oberon site so I won't be tempted so you guys aren't helping much!haha


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you are SOOOOooooo on the wrong website.. 

we are nothing more then a bunch of enablers


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh! The *sky blue*  is amazing! I'll be getting a new Oberon DX case as soon as possible-probably in the *sky blue*...but which one! Can't wait to see my options!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> jessPark
> Thanks for the kind words !
> 
> I have GREAT news for you.
> ...


That IS great news! Whoo-hoo!  Thank you so much for asking Becca and sharing the answer with us, Patrizia!

I realize that Oberon's getting more business from K2 members at this point, but the K1 is still pretty popular -- even recently, we've seen people on this board hunting down K1s rather than buying a K2 -- and I know I plan on using mine for as long as possible (or at least until color e-ink looks good and is affordable, which is probably going to be a while). I'm so happy to know that Oberon will continue supporting the original Kindle! After all, that's the device that got a lot of people here hooked on Oberon's products. 

...Is it Friday yet?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Patrizia, I know they're ultra-busy with not a lot of time to work on their website, but they should think about adding a way to browse all their products by color and/or design. Might be cool to be able to click on "see all Red", or "see all World Tree"

That way folks could order Kindle covers, journals, card holders, etc all coordinated.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I also like the triskellion Knot its really pretty.  The daffodil one is also nice.  Maybe they'll eventually make them for kindles - one can only hope.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Akjak

I love that idea too

we have had that discussion and right now its just not possible due to the limits with the website and you have only about 10 people doing everything.. I talked to Don about this yesterday he told me it would be a logistical nightmare the way it is set up.. does not mean its out for the future but they are just not able to do it right now.

He said at one time they had swatches on the site for colors but that didnt turn out right either, they are aware of the request they just have not quite figured out how to do this as of yet.  But does not mean it can't happen at some point.  But do know they are aware of it


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

This is great news!  Wow... Oberon is an awesome company!  I honestly don't know when I saw a business go out of their way to please their customers like they do.  Patrizia - please pass on a big thank you to them!  I will be placing my order(s) haha as soon as those new K1 covers show up!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Patrizia, thank you for asking Oberon about the K1 covers.  They are an awesome company and I just could not believe that they would leave us K1 owners out of the opportunity to purchase these amazing new covers.  This is great news.  Happy Dance! Happy Dance!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Patrizia, thanks for getting this info.  I'm so glad to hear that K1 owners are not left out.

Marti


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I am so happy. I'm getting a new puppy in 10 days which is my 33rd wedding anniversary. NOW you I find out Bella my beloved K1 will be able to have ROH in blue, which should be available by Friday. Life just gets better and better.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you guys are more then welcome.. I wanted to be sure and I talked to Becca (the company owner) today during a phone update, and did stress the info about the K1 owners, she totally agreed and said all the new changes would be for all three Kindles that are being made ..I am so glad it worked out for everyone  and as someone who has a stunning blue ROH.. I tell you its my all time favorite


----------

